# ....Found In My Driveway.....



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

I found this plant growing in the cracks of slab of my driveway and it looks pretty healthy.. i will keep posting pics for any one interested in seeing how it turns out...and if anyone has any tips on anything let me know..


----------



## Mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!!!
Thats a suprise isn't it....but your driveway????? not very stealth man. I'd be more worried about being busted.
Ya sure its weed you got some unnussual branching. seen other kinds of weeds resemble MJ but you gotta look close at the stem.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

its in the back yard and i have an 8ft privacy fence so and my garage blocks it off from ppl also..


----------



## Mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

the more I look at it the more the branching just looks very very wierd. never know tho...mighta dropped a seed and it just took off. but for no maint. that is bushy n healthy. I'd keep an eye on it. but those branches look very very odd.


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

what do you mean they look odd?????????


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

here are a few more pics........


----------



## Mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

I highlited...
You have multiple fan leaves off the same point on the same stem. gonna let others chime in on this one.
Something don't look quite normal. PM'd a few of the pros to take a look.


----------



## HGB (Aug 8, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I highlited...
> You have multiple fan leaves off the same point on the same stem.



can you get side shots of the area's Mutt high lighted?

somit does look odd indeed  

nice look'n tho for a driveway crack grow


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah just a sec..


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

here is what you asked for.. the last pic is of a leaf at the bottem of the plant with out those weird leafs on it..


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 8, 2007)

Is there a nuclear power plant nearby?



hehe, jistkiddin


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 8, 2007)

these are some more shots.


----------



## Shakey B0n3S (Aug 8, 2007)

absolutly fanominal story great find!!!!!!!!! ill be watching this one


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 8, 2007)

wow thats crazy ive herd of indoor grows,16oz cup grows,shotglass grows,outdoor grows,and organic grows but never ever hav i come across a driveway crack grow lol good luck and keep us updated


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats pretty wild , almost looks like you got a genetic freak there , no thing wrong with that , you may have stumbled on a new strain ??? just take care of her , see what she does ...


----------



## HGB (Aug 8, 2007)

think it might be a one of THESE




> "Whorled phyllotaxy is associated with subsequent anomalies in the growth cycle (i.e., multiple leaflets and flattened or clubbed stems). Also, most whorled plants are staminate and whorled phyllotaxy may be sex-linked."



seem to be mainly males

hope that helps


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 8, 2007)

Big ol' indica growing from the crack of a driveway. Interesting. It looks very healthy and interesting leaflet paterns...i've seen it a few times. interesting to see more!

Polyploidy i believe this is correct? I always found this very intersting stuff when my grow guy mentioned it to me. I've never had one myself but i'd like to.

If so this would be a triploidy right? Triploidys are if i'm not wrong very inferior to dipbids and tetraploid plants. Although i think it delays the vegetative growth quite some bit. Something like 30%. So if grown outdoors it might not make it to the finish of the season. I'd defiantley make sure it could. 

They grow a lot larger leafs, they grow taller, almost by 25% on both leafs and height i believe. They also show like a 150%-200% increase in THC. There's some ammount of decrease in CBD and CBN though.

There's some chemical thing you can use to treat your seeds to help produce "polyploidy plants". Only few will actually make it though. i've thought about getting this poisonus chemical once but i said i'd rather not find out if something bad could happen  lol like..smoking chemical  Myabe it's just me but whatever.

I find it very interesting. I'm kinda confused though to whether this is Whorled phyllotaxy such as HGB suggested. I wouldn't doubt his information. But from what i believe this is a "triploidy" which are polyploidy. I may be wrong though. I'd like to have someone follow up on this, thanks guys very much!



~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Aug 9, 2007)

any idea on how the hell it got there?
hahah


----------



## Mutt (Aug 9, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Big ol' indica growing from the crack of a driveway. Interesting. It looks very healthy and interesting leaflet paterns...i've seen it a few times. interesting to see more!
> 
> Polyploidy i believe this is correct? I always found this very intersting stuff when my grow guy mentioned it to me. I've never had one myself but i'd like to.
> 
> ...


best to click on hgb's link man.


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 9, 2007)

Ohh. I see. Thanks mutt! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 9, 2007)

You know, I 've always heard that freaky plants almost always end up being the bomb. I have a good feeling about this one. Survivor that's for certain. All you got to do is consider what those roots are in under that concrete.
  Typically there is several inches of what we call pea-gravel and maybe even some crushed rock that has a strong lime content. 
  I'm gonna watch this unique plant, just very curious to see what you end up with. Hope it rocks your senses. LOL
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 9, 2007)

Wierd but looks good !


----------



## Growdude (Aug 9, 2007)

Take a clone just in case its "the bomb"


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, great idea! this is a natrual one. So instead of chemically treating seeds to induce polyploidy maybe since it's natural it'll keep on with the polyploidy strain. It would be nice! i'd pollenate one of the clones as well to produce some seeds. Maybe get some nice stuff going on.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 9, 2007)

im new to the game and im going to clone it but how do you pollinate it.?


----------



## Dewayne (Aug 9, 2007)

Heh, it would be good for you to reed an article on breeding. Pollenating it is pretty much collecting the pollen from the male flowers, and you can even pollen just one bud of the plant. You (easily said no details) put the pollen on the bud you want and itwill produce seeds.

if you're wanting to cross a plant or pollenate just for seeds, look into a guide!!

Take care bro, good luck.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 9, 2007)

hey would it  be a good thing if i added nutes..?  i was going through my garage and found some 8-10-8 would that be ok or no???


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey freak i have a question  do you smoke weed and could have swept a seed off the walk that sprouted there.  If so i would believe its mj but if you dont smoke and no one you know does then i would check it out more.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 10, 2007)

I found a few plants that are somewhat similer in looks, what do you think of these plants as far as blending in with ??



Cleome040618.jpg

Look close

smoke in peace 
KingKahuuna


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 10, 2007)

thats a good thing to bring up KK but definitly not either one of those. i've seen the one on the left before. isn't that what they call a Lions tail.(what they make wild dagga from?)      no worries IMHO

keep an eye on it, and u should be all good in a lil bit. lol


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 10, 2007)

well I used to smoke but everyone else in my house does so i know that it is mj cuz that area is where ppl smoke...!


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 10, 2007)

Forget a rose growing outta concrete this is much better lol. That is a very unique lady you got there and hopefully for a real good reason. Good luck!


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Yeah, great idea! this is a natrual one. So instead of chemically treating seeds to induce polyploidy maybe since it's natural it'll keep on with the polyploidy strain. It would be nice! i'd pollenate one of the clones as well to produce some seeds. Maybe get some nice stuff going on.
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne



I don't think it's a poly...just another plain o' plant...


----------



## Freak420 (Aug 15, 2007)

here is some new pics of my baby girl i found in my driveway..starten show some buddzzz.


----------

